# help id please!!?!?!?



## dylandd (2 mo ago)

Was bought a couple of months back as Green Texas Cichlid (herichthys cyanogattatus) but hes never really resembled a texas in any way so could anyone help me with id'ing him please


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like a new world hybrid to me.
The closest pure species might be Astatheros macracanthus.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Not sure it's a hybrid. Can't enlarge the photos to get a better look. One of the Vieja (or ex-Vieja, they've been split into different groups now like Paratheraps) species for sure.


----------



## dylandd (2 mo ago)

dstuer said:


> Looks like a new world hybrid to me.
> The closest pure species might be Astatheros macracanthus.


hmm thanks could be


----------



## dylandd (2 mo ago)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> Not sure it's a hybrid. Can't enlarge the photos to get a better look. One of the Vieja (or ex-Vieja, they've been split into different groups now like Paratheraps) species for sure.


Yeah it could be im not sure though what he is haha


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

To me this looks like a culled Cichlid from those now infamous 'Red Texas' hybrid breeding projects scattered about here and there, that have now just about wrecked the _Hericthys carpintis_ Cichlid as a viable purchase from the LFS.








_Hericthys carpintis_, Pearlscale or Green Texas Cichlid
-








_Mesoheros festae_, Red Terror Cichlid (Juvenile)
-








_Mesoheros festae_, Red Terror Cichlid (Adult Female)
-
Does it look like your fish could be a mix of those two types? If so, watch out! Once adult size is attained, that one of yours could turn out to be a vicious beast in a community tank.


----------



## dylandd (2 mo ago)

Auballagh said:


> To me this looks like a culled Cichlid from those now infamous 'Red Texas' hybrid breeding projects scattered about here and there, that have now just about wrecked the _Hericthys carpintis_ Cichlid as a viable purchase from the LFS.
> View attachment 144966
> 
> _Hericthys carpintis_, Pearlscale or Green Texas Cichlid
> ...


Aw fair im clueless what it could be when i post it i get so many different ansswers 😅


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Everyone seems to agree (except Sinister Kisses) it is a hybrid. ID of the parents is just guessing.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

It is one of the forms of _Vieja fenestratus_. Still a young fish. The head should turn red when it matures.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

See, I'm not the only one who claims not a hybrid 

(I'm also not saying that I totally think it ISN'T, but I really can't get a good look at it from the small pics on my phone to form a stronger opinion. But I am leaning towards a pure "veija" species from what I can see.)


----------



## dylandd (2 mo ago)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> See, I'm not the only one who claims not a hybrid
> 
> (I'm also not saying that I totally think it ISN'T, but I really can't get a good look at it from the small pics on my phone to form a stronger opinion. But I am leaning towards a pure "veija" species from what I can see.)


Fair fair it could be but I found a vieja that it closely resembles, cichlasoma paratheraps fenestrata vieja


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

dylandd said:


> Fair fair it could be but I found a vieja that it closely resembles, cichlasoma paratheraps fenestrata vieja


That's what I said, _Vieja fenestrata_. That is the current correct name. What you wrote are two of the genera it used to be in, followed by the species name, with the actual genus name on the end. Some sources spell the species name with a -us on the end, but that changes according to the current genus name.

It is an extremely variable species for a _Vieja_, even has a marbled form that is currently popular.


----------

